# Teddy - 3 year old Yorkshire Terrier cross



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Teddy is an adorable 3 year old Yorkshire Terrier cross who is looking for a loving home that is experienced with terriers and can offer him the training to help him develop and blossom as we know he can.
















Poor little Teddy has had quite an unsettled life and is in dire need of stability, structure and training. Ideally he'd like to be an only pet so he can get all the attention to himself though he doesn't mind being with other dogs if they aren't bouncy and in his face.

Teddy loves to run about and play fetch so needs a home where he'll get nice long regular walks (and plenty of toys!)

You'll be pleased to know he hates being dirty so shan't be wallowing in many muddy puddles!


























He is quite a possessive little man and needs an owner that is willing to learn about, understand and help train him out of, this behaviour as he has the tendency to become quite possessive over toys and people.

Teddy is a very sweet boy and once he realises you have boundaries, he is a real star. 
He would be fine to be left for reasonable periods of time if left with an interesting toy.

If you think you could offer Teddy the understanding, loving and committed home he needs then please get in touch and he'll repay you tenfold with love, devotion and lots of fun!
Teddy has been neutered, vaccinated and micro chipped. He is currently waiting in kennels in South Wales for a foster or forever home. We re home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Teddy, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Teddy had a lovely walk today with our fantastic kennel dog walkers but he is in desperate need of his own forever home where he can get more attention and love








Can you offer Teddy a foster or forever home? Please let us know if you can help our lovely little man


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

My mom and dad are looking to rescue a Yorkshire Terrier, do you think they are too old to own Terry? My parents are 70, my dad walks daily twice per day and is fit, we just lost our doberman cross. 

Thanks 

Loops x


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

loops25 said:


> Hi
> 
> My mom and dad are looking to rescue a Yorkshire Terrier, do you think they are too old to own Terry? My parents are 70, my dad walks daily twice per day and is fit, we just lost our doberman cross.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

We have no upper age limit on dog adoption but do our very best to match the right dog to the right home. If your parents are interested in our lovely Ted then please ask them to read our adoption procedure - Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk then complete an adoption application Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any further questions then please do ask 

All the best,

Kay


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our little Teddy bear enjoyed a walk in the snow today with the other dogs in the kennels and was a very good boy. He happily plods along and is easily manageable on the lead  Teddy is a very sweet boy and will make a wonderful companion


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Teddy is still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Ted is still waiting for a home








He is such a wonderful boy who is developing well with the help of the kennel dog walkers but he is desperate for a home to call his own - can anyone help this sweet boy?

Here's a video of him having a great time with some of the other kennel dogs

P1020610.mp4 video by axylouise - Photobucket


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone offer Teddy a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Teddy has been coming on leaps and bounds with the help of the kennel dog walkers and staff. He absolutely loves going out for his walks and feels happiest when he's being left alone to trot along at his own pace. He still hates mud and gently leads you the opposite way to any muddy patches that he encounters!

Teddy is being very affectionate and has taken to jumping up onto the lap of one of the walkers whenever she sits down. The kennel staff have also said that he has not been a problem at all; Teddy seems to trust them and likes a good fuss from them on his terms.

Ted does still growl at bigger dogs but will soon ignore them after an initial growl on meeting.

Teddy is a truly beautiful boy who so deserves the chance to have a home of his own where he can finally settle down. Can you help Teddy?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

*Why we love Teddy.*









We love Teddy because once he knows he can trust you - he's a loyal and affectionate friend.
A home where he has his own space and his new owner is patient with him will be perfect.









We love Teddy because his love for food makes him a pleasure to train.
A home where Teddy can carry on learning through positive reinforcement would be wonderful.









We love Teddy because he walks wonderfully on the lead. But will always avoid the mud because he takes pride in his appearance! 
A home where he gets plenty of walks and exercise is vital for our active friend.









We love Teddy because he enjoys playing with his toys and likes to take you on at a game of tug.
A home where Teddy has toys to play with is what he'd love.









We love Teddy because we know he is going to make a wonderful companion to the right home.
An adult only home is a must for dear Ted.
















We love Teddy because he is very clever and loves to learn new tricks. A home with clear boundaries and continued training is just what he needs.









We love Teddy because despite having a unsettled life, he is a happy boy and we can see what a fantastic friend he will make to the right, structured home.









We love Teddy because he is beautiful.

There are lots of things dear Teddy needs from a new home but that is because Teddy is a very special and wonderful boy who has had far too much change in his short life and now needs a home that is forever.

A home where he can get the attention, stability, exercise and love he so deserves but also where he is understood and not pushed into situations that are too much for him.

Teddy is looking for a pet-free, child-free home. This is a big ask but, I think you'll agree... Teddy deserves the best 

Can you offer Teddy a home?
www.friendsofthanimalsrct.org.uk/animalsforadoption.html


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Teddy is doing well and loving life! He has recently made a friends with an older gentlemen and Teddy absolutely adores him - he loves snoozing by his feet.








Teddy has also been enjoying time off lead and playing with a football








Can anyone offer Teddy a home?


----------

